# Wolf Fish



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Just wondering if hoplias malabaricus are usually aggressive as aimaras.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I beleive not.


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I beleive not.


I was watching some videos of aimaras and a lot of those guys are really aggressive. Love to have one and not have to pay such a high price. Do you think an aimara can do more damage from a bite than a giant snakehead if they were the same size?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

They are getting cheaper by the month. If you want an active wolf for less money get a intermedius or a curupira they are the most active after the aimara and the curupira can have quite the personality. I love mine he bags for food and chases my around the tank.



sleepybuddah said:


> I beleive not.


I was watching some videos of aimaras and a lot of those guys are really aggressive. Love to have one and not have to pay such a high price. Do you think an aimara can do more damage from a bite than a giant snakehead if they were the same size?
[/quote]


----------



## DarthRhom (Oct 12, 2006)

Malas are nowhere near as aggressive as aimaras.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

They are not. They are a very passive fish in most cases unless their space is invaded. Hoplias tends to stay fairly dormant until dark. Most ambush predators of their nature tend to avoid conflict...but make no mistake, hoplias has the teeth and the power to hold its ground quite fine


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd trade ALL my fish for one aimara.someday.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Some guy had a 8" rainbow wolf fish in my area that was for sale at $30, I wanted to get it so badly but someone already beat me to it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ja'eh is a good one to ask about these wolf fish...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I previously owned two hoplias in my life. Both were in a 90 gallon. ad one ho, I experimented at one time and temp. had one housed in with 6 adult reds. The wolf fish was around 8 inches long. The reds completely left him alone. As many of us know, reds tend to pay little to no attention to inactive/relaxed fish. Of course this whole time I was watching him 24/7. He ate and retired to his bog wood hiding spots at will and never had confrontation with a red. Only a time or two did he do the gill flare when a red curiously wandered up to him to investigate. The red quickly about faced. 
Naturally this wasnt a perminent home, but Im using this as an example. Hoplias is a very confident predator. But they also will greedily eat anything small enough to fit inside their mouths. 
When looking to house anything with a hoplias I would go with a much much larger fish that wont view the wolf fish as a potential dinner as well. And of course space is a must. Having plenty of shelter and hiding spots is key to a healthy hoplias. They not only relish in dark spots in the day time, but utilize them as hunting grounds for meals. 
Also on a side note have a decent canopy, they tend to jump from time to time


----------

